# [solved] Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt

## obscurus

Hallo!

Ich hab mir nen neuen PC gegönnt und wollte gentoo neu installieren.

Nachdem die mini-BootCD 2007.0 schon nicht richtig starten wollte (->https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-673448-highlight-.html#4967069), dachte ich mir einfach ich boote Knoppix (5.3) und mach alles von dort aus.

Jetzt kommt kurioserweise ständig obige Meldung.

```
root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkswap /dev/sda2

/dev/sda2: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
```

Was soll das denn?

```
root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# fdisk -l

Platte /dev/hda: ...

Platte /dev/sda: 500.1 GByte, 500107862016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 60801 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0x5df97ab7

    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          65      522081   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              66        1091     8241345   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3            1092        3647    20531070    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4            3648       60801   459089505    5  Erweiterte

/dev/sda5            3648        5183    12337888+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            5184        6719    12337888+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            6720       60801   434413633+  83  Linux

root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# 
```

Ich dachte naja, vielleicht hab ich die Partition schon zu dem gemacht und wollte fortfahren mit

```
root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# swapon /dev/sda2

swapon: /dev/sda2: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
```

Die Platte ist aber m.E. nigends eingebunden:

```
root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/proc on /proc type proc (rw)

/sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)

/dev/hdb on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/cloop on /KNOPPIX type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/cloop2 on /KNOPPIX2 type iso9660 (ro)

/ramdisk on /ramdisk type tmpfs (rw)

/UNIONFS on /UNIONFS type aufs (rw,xino=/ramdisk/.aufs.xino,br:/ramdisk=rw:/KNOPPIX=rr:/KNOPPIX2=rr)

/proc/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/pts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)
```

Ich weiß nicht, was der Hinderungsgrund ist. fuser hilft mich auch nicht:

```
root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# fuser -vc /dev/sda2

root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix#   
```

Also keine Antwort...

Woran haperts?

Kann ja wieder nur ne Kleinigkeit sein...

Wäre für Anregungen dankbar!Last edited by obscurus on Sun Mar 16, 2008 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *obscurus wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab mir nen neuen PC gegönnt und wollte gentoo neu installieren.
> 
> Nachdem die mini-BootCD 2007.0 schon nicht richtig starten wollte (->https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-673448-highlight-.html#4967069), dachte ich mir einfach ich boote Knoppix (5.3) und mach alles von dort aus.
> ...

 

öhm swap partitionen tauchen nicht als gemounted in der ausgabe von mount auf.

schau mal in der datei /proc/swaps  :Wink: 

ich vermute knoppix hat die swap partition beim booten erkannt und dann direkt verwendet. Also einfach ein 

```
swapoff /dev/sda2
```

----------

## obscurus

 *obscurus wrote:*   

> Kann ja wieder nur ne Kleinigkeit sein...

 

Was denn auch sonst? *fg*

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm swap partitionen tauchen nicht als gemounted in der ausgabe von mount auf.

 

genau daran liegt es!

 *firefly wrote:*   

> schau mal in der datei /proc/swaps

  die hat Knoppix nicht.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ich vermute knoppix hat die swap partition beim booten erkannt und dann direkt verwendet.

 

bingo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> swapoff /dev/sda2

 

das hats getan!

Dadurch, daß er sowieso schon das gemacht hat, was ich wollte, hätte ich einfach nur weitermachen müssen.

tztztztz

danke!

----------

## firefly

 *obscurus wrote:*   

>  *obscurus wrote:*   Kann ja wieder nur ne Kleinigkeit sein... 
> 
> Was denn auch sonst? *fg*
> 
>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm swap partitionen tauchen nicht als gemounted in der ausgabe von mount auf. 
> ...

 

kann nicht sein, das knoppix diese Datei nicht hat, denn die wird vom kernel angelegt, da der inhalt von /proc  vom kernel erzeugte wird.

----------

## obscurus

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *obscurus wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   schau mal in der datei /proc/swaps  die hat Knoppix nicht. 
> 
> kann nicht sein, das knoppix diese Datei nicht hat, denn die wird vom kernel angelegt, da der inhalt von /proc  vom kernel erzeugte wird.

 

natürlich hast du recht!

Ich weiß nicht wo ich gestern nachgesehen hatte...

Wahrscheinlich waren die Beläge auf den Augen schon zu groß...  :oops:

----------

